# Pork Chops, IBS safe?



## 14415 (Nov 20, 2005)

Do you have problems with this?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I never really cared for them since they've gotten so lean. They're like chicken compared to the real chops we got as kids.







They don't seem to bug me too bad, but I know BBQ ribs really do... most likely the sauce more than the meat.Steak works great for me, so I'll stick to that.


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

I've always had trouble with pork. The lean chops haven't been as bad as the bone-in with more fat. And the ribs I stay away from because of the sauce as well.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I did eat them once, but i was so worried that they could cause problems later, i didnt really enjoy them.I seemed ok afterwards, but i dont really bother with them now


----------



## 14415 (Nov 20, 2005)

So should I have them for dinner or not?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no way to know if you are someone that can eat them or not before you eat them, sorry.Lean meats are something most but not all IBSers can tolerate. Some have to stick with chicken and fish because they are leaner than pork and beef. Preparation will make a big difference. Adding lots of fat to something lean can be problematic for some IBSers.K.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Interesting question. Last night I had pork chops and macaroni and Cheese. I started out with a stomach ache that quickly turned to nausea and lasted for a few hours. I thought it was the cheese. Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It was probably the cheese and mac.Mac and cheese is high fat and fat is perhaps the biggest trigger to the gastro colonic responce and a trigger for most people with IBS.The digestive system doesn't have much of a problem digesting lean meat.things to consider here."In a laboratory setting, patients with irritable bowel syndrome have an abnormally rapid movement of food through the lower part of the colon following a meal. In addition, the pain fibers in the colon are abnormal so that stretching and distention in that region, as might occur with normal digestion, is perceived as pain by patients with irritable bowel syndrome, but not by normal subjects."Comment, "abnormally rapid movement of food through the lower part of the colon following a meal." right after you eat, the food you just ate is in the throat, yet the lower colon is dispelling food you already ate or wants to.""The typical diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome patient will notice that occasionally (or often) after a large meal, there is crampy lower abdominal pain that is relieved by diarrhea. These patients sometimes wrongly conclude that they are â€œallergicâ€ or â€œsensitiveâ€ to a wide variety of foods. But usually it is not a specific food, just the bulk of food material that triggers the pain and diarrhea. "http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/255107771Chat with the experts. Dr Drossman"after eating a meal, the pressure generated in the lower bowel (sigmoid motility index) is similar to but greater in intensity for IBS compared to normal subjects.""Diet can aggravate the symptoms, but in addition, and almost separately, people can go in and out of episodes. So when you have an episode, maybe anything you eat is a problem and other times when not having an episode you can eat anything"andDr Drossman's comments on foods for IBS Health.http://www.ibshealth.com/ibs_foods_2.htmalso worrying to much that a specific food will set IBS off, will set IBS off. Worry is a trigger.for some specific foods are also triggers.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i like the occasional pork chop i dont eat them on a weekly basis more like once a month, so far all good, nothing bad to report


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Haven't had pork chops in a while because I was afraid they'd upset my tummy with the fat content. Mac & Cheese - well, it's a coin toss, but mac without the cheese is great to soothe my stomach on a "bad tummy day".


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Pork Chops!!?!?! Oy, Vey!


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought we got rid of Volatile?? This can't be a coincidence.DUDE GET A FREAKING LIFE!


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just saw that the moderator team caught you Volatile. Turn off your computer and get some help.Gary


----------

